# English teacher needs help!!



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum but I'm desperately looking for help. I currently reside in Northern Spain where I had a job for the past 10 months, I quit the job about 2 weeks ago. Long story short I'm now unemployed and my landlord wants me to leave even tho I always pay him on time and he's never had problems with me. He keeps bugging me about the 'exact' day I will be leaving... and right now I'm not willing to leave. God, I just came here and I like it! I don't wanna leave but finding another job seems impossible right now. Vesides I'm not even a native English speaker even tho my previous job was teaching English at a private academy. I'm in my early 20's and really scared to say the least! I don't know what to do ((( Crying my eyes out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cazzy said:


> POSITION: English Teacher
> COMPANY NAME: English House
> LOCATION: Ecija
> EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: None but must be good with children and young adults.
> ...


Hello,

I am an English teacher who currently lives in Valladolid, Spain where I have taught English at a private English academy. I am really interested in this position. Is there any way to apply?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an English teacher who currently lives in Valladolid, Spain where I have taught English at a private English academy. I am really interested in this position. Is there any way to apply?


Cazzy will see your post and may contact you through us moderators

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

jojo said:


> Cazzy will see your post and may contact you through us moderators
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo,

Thanks for your message, there was no reply button because I'm new to the forum (it's in their guidelines for new users) so I'm just gonna reply here. No, I'm not native British but thanks for asking. I guess I'll never find another job like that. Sucks for me.

xx

P.S. I am not from Spain either. Maybe I could just send my CV?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

click on Cazzy's name & you can send her a visitor message

once you've made 5 posts you'll be able to send her a Private Message & she can tell you more


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> click on Cazzy's name & you can send her a visitor message
> 
> once you've made 5 posts you'll be able to send her a Private Message & she can tell you more


Ok, thanks! x


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I know Cazzy is only looking for a native speaker for her academy as that is what her students request.
However there are some websites you can look at for teaching jobs in Spain. www.spainwise.net | Welcome - TEFL.com Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com
Dave's ESL Cafe International Job Board - International Job Board 

This website lists academies and private students looking for teachers Alumnos para clases particulares y ofertas de trabajo para profesores


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks littlecritterz  But I don't think I will be able to find anything, nobody wants me when they hear I'm not a native English speaker.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not entirely certain your landlord can be as pushy as he sounds, as a tenant you have rights so I would check your contract for any clauses and such. He can't just evict you or force you out.
Others will likely know more than I though.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> I'm not entirely certain your landlord can be as pushy as he sounds, as a tenant you have rights so I would check your contract for any clauses and such. He can't just evict you or force you out.
> Others will likely know more than I though.


Yeah, it's all going downhill. I have lost all hope.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The only reason he can make you leave is non-payment of rent which you haven't done or because he wishes to use the home himself (and he has to prove it) or because he has sold it and in any case he must give you two months notice to leave which he doesn't appear to have done. As for teaching English, try advertising for private tuition - you can charge up to €20 per hour and it might give you a bit of additional income.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You say you are not a native English speaker, but you are an English teacher. There are thousands of native English speakers here who are looking for similar jobs. According to your details you are originally from Spain. What is your native/first language?

I don’t mean to sound unkind, but a word of advice. You never know whether any potential employers are reading your posts so I would suggest you use “I don’t want to leave” rather than “I don’t wanna leave”, “even though” rather than “even tho” and “I am just doing to reply here” instead of “I’m just gonna reply here”.

I know I would not employ anyone who used such phrases – even on a chat forum – while discussing their desire to be an English teacher.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Not being a native speaker will mean that some doors will always be closed, but if you are qualified ie with a CELTA or Trinity qualification and you have experience you'll be able to work in a large number of institutions here in Spain. You'll probably also need a C1 (Cambridge Advanced) qualification. You could try becoming a state school teacher and doing the opos which British/ American teachers can't.
In the world of academies you'll often be paid less unfortunately even though IMO non native speakers are often a lot better than their native counterparts.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

To the OP - do you have a rental contract? If so, does it mention under what terms you can be asked to leave? Is it a 6 or 12 month contract?

Either way, you can NOT simply be asked to leave. As Thrax says, you can only be 'forced' to leave if you have failed to pay the rent or if the owner needs the accommodation for himself - and then he needs to be able to prove this. I don't think you can be asked to leave even if he sells the property (might need to check on this).

What reason has he given for wanting you to move?


Don't worry, you do NOT have to leave.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I have no idea why he wants me to leave. As for 'web talk', I don't care who's reading this, this is the Internet & I'm free to use slang, abbreviations,etc. Happens to the best of us...

I am a linguist, graduated with Honours, and I speak 3 languages (so far). Anyway, I am so scared, frustrated & discouraged right now, I feel like there's no hope for me. I will keep searching for opportunities though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have no idea why he wants me to leave. As for 'web talk', I don't care who's reading this, this is the Internet & *I'm free to use slang, abbreviations*,etc. Happens to the best of us...
> 
> I am a linguist, graduated with Honours, and I speak 3 languages (so far). Anyway, I am so scared, frustrated & discouraged right now, I feel like there's no hope for me. I will keep searching for opportunities though.


but not textspeak - we don't allow it on the forum  

as the others have said, he can't make you leave as long as you pay the rent & don't break the terms of the contract in any other way


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but not textspeak - we don't allow it on the forum
> 
> as the others have said, he can't make you leave as long as you pay the rent & don't break the terms of the contract in any other way


Oh ok, I didn't know that... Thanks!! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Marge777 - I understand that you are upset but how about answering some of the questions that we've (particularly me - of course) have asked. Only then can we really give you detailed help and advice.

Do you have a contract? How long is the contract for?

Ask him why he wants you to leave.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> You say you are not a native English speaker, but you are an English teacher. There are thousands of native English speakers here who are looking for similar jobs. According to your details you are originally from Spain. What is your native/first language?
> 
> I don’t mean to sound unkind, but a word of advice. You never know whether any potential employers are reading your posts so I would suggest you use “I don’t want to leave” rather than “I don’t wanna leave”, “even though” rather than “even tho” and “I am just doing to reply here” instead of “I’m just gonna reply here”.
> 
> I know I would not employ anyone who used such phrases – even on a chat forum – while discussing their desire to be an English teacher.


Way to kick a man when he's down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I don’t mean to sound unkind, but a word of advice. You never know whether any potential employers are reading your posts so I would suggest you use “I don’t want to leave” rather than “I don’t wanna leave”, “even though” rather than “even tho” and “I am just doing to reply here” instead of “I’m just gonna reply here”.
> 
> I know I would not employ anyone who used such phrases – even on a chat forum – while discussing their desire to be an English teacher.


I would!
It's a non native speaker showing that far from having a text book knowledge of the language, she has a _living_ knowledge of the language and can really use and feel it.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would!
> It's a non native speaker showing that far from having a text book knowledge of the language, she has a _living_ knowledge of the language and can really use and feel it.


Thanks Pesky Wesky!  

As for the questions -- yes, I do have a contract for 9 months, it actually expires today, I share the apartment with 2 students so I guess the landlord doesn't want me to stay here all by myself when they leave in a couple of days. 
I'd rather not say what my 1st language is & no, it isn't Spanish.  

Thanks to everyone who replied, it's much appreciated!

xx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

marge777 said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky!
> 
> As for the questions -- yes, I do have a contract for 9 months, it actually expires today, I share the apartment with 2 students so I guess the landlord doesn't want me to stay here all by myself when they leave in a couple of days.
> I'd rather not say what my 1st language is & no, it isn't Spanish.
> ...


If the contract was just for 9 months, it's pretty clear that you need to find another place to live. 

It's quite common in the university city in this region for people to rent their homes to students at a reduced price from Sept-June and to tourists for an exorbitant amount in July and August. I don't think Valladolid is a tourist hotspot, but the owners might be coming into the city for their holiday. 

Checkout easypiso, idealista, or photocasa to try and find a new place. 

In terms of finding work, are there academies in the Valladolid metro area that might be looking for people? Check out: https://www.infojobs.net/jobsearch/search-results/list.xhtml?dgv=656921429245339895 Or, if that doesn't pull up the infojobs search results I got, search for "inglés" in Valladolid.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> If the contract was just for 9 months, it's pretty clear that you need to find another place to live.
> 
> It's quite common in the university city in this region for people to rent their homes to students at a reduced price from Sept-June and to tourists for an exorbitant amount in July and August. I don't think Valladolid is a tourist hotspot, but the owners might be coming into the city for their holiday.
> 
> ...



... or take a look in the faq section as many such sites are listed there.

A 'proper' contract should have been for 6 or 12 months now so I guess the landlord is just trying to cash in on the (summer) holiday rental market.

As suggested, time to move on and next time only accept a 'real' rental contract - as discussed on here previously.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky!
> 
> As for the questions -- yes, I do have a contract for 9 months, it actually expires today,
> xx


Marge777, I don't understand why you have no idea why the landlord wants you to leave. 
It's because your contract has ended!
I agree with the others - move on!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't move out right now, I'm a foreigner, it's not like I have another place to live! Besides, the owner has his own apartment and this one stays empty until September so I don't see what the problem is if I stay 2 more months.
I can't sign another contract for 9-12 months because I don't have a job... I have to find a job first and then look for a place.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> I can't move out right now, I'm a foreigner, it's not like I have another place to live! Besides, the owner has his own apartment and this one stays empty until September so I don't see what the problem is if I stay 2 more months.
> I can't sign another contract for 9-12 months because I don't have a job... I have to find a job first and then look for a place.



The problem is that your contract has run out. This effectively means you no longer have the right to stay there. A contract means what it says, you knew it was going to run out and therefore should have made provision to move on

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I can't move out right now,


Yes you can, and what's more to the point, you must.
Why can't you? You found this place, now you have to find another.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

marge777 said:


> I can't move out right now, I'm a foreigner, it's not like I have another place to live! Besides, the owner has his own apartment and this one stays empty until September so I don't see what the problem is if I stay 2 more months.
> I can't sign another contract for 9-12 months because I don't have a job... I have to find a job first and then look for a place.


The rest of us are foreigners as well. The problem is that you signed a contract for 9 months. You can't just stay for two more months if you want to. That's going to get you into a lot of trouble. 

Look for another place ASAP. I think you'd be surprised about being able to find one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I can't move out right now, I'm a foreigner, it's not like I have another place to live! Besides, the owner has his own apartment and this one stays empty until September so I don't see what the problem is if I stay 2 more months.
> I can't sign another contract for 9-12 months because I don't have a job... I have to find a job first and then look for a place.


as elenextu says - we're all foreigners too - not that it makes one iota of difference!


while long term contracts give you some protection (as long as you pay the rent as I said before) - if you sign a temporary fixed term contract which specifically states that you have to move out by a certain date, and that states it isn't covered by the LAU, then you have to

unless the landlord has other tenants moving in, he would probably be flexible - but since you now have no income he'd naturally be concerned as to how you will pay the rent, so is unlikely to be amenable to extending your tenancy 

you simply have to move out

as awful as this is for you, it perfectly illustrates what we tell people time & again - make sure you have an 'escape plan' & sufficient money put aside to get back to where you came from in case it all goes wrong

Because the Spanish govt isn't going to help you one little bit


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Geez... I thought I could stay since I asked the landlord and he said 'Yes'!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Geez... I thought I could stay since I asked the landlord and he said 'Yes'!


I thought you said he had told you to move out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Geez... I thought I could stay since I asked the landlord and he said 'Yes'!


Only if its in writing

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't know why everyone is making a big deal out of this. He asked me to tell him the 'exact' day I will be moving out. And I don't know yet, everything depends on the job. Of course I want to look for another place, I'm not happy here anyway, but my hands are tied until I find a new job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I don't know why everyone is making a big deal out of this. He asked me to tell him the 'exact' day I will be moving out. And I don't know yet, everything depends on the job. Of course I want to look for another place, I'm not happy here anyway, but my hands are tied until I find a new job.


this is why we're making a big deal out of it............



marge777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I'm desperately looking for help. I currently reside in Northern Spain where I had a job for the past 10 months, I quit the job about 2 weeks ago. Long story short *I'm now unemployed and my landlord wants me to leave* even tho I always pay him on time and he's never had problems with me. He *keeps bugging me about the 'exact' day I will be leaving... and right now I'm not willing to leave*. God, I just came here and I like it! I don't wanna leave but finding another job seems impossible right now. Vesides I'm not even a native English speaker even tho my previous job was teaching English at a private academy.* I'm in my early 20's and really scared to say the least! I don't know what to do ((( Crying my eyes out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

marge777 said:


> I don't know why everyone is making a big deal out of this. He asked me to tell him the 'exact' day I will be moving out. And I don't know yet, everything depends on the job. Of course I want to look for another place, I'm not happy here anyway, but my hands are tied until I find a new job.


Marge, this story isn't adding up. From what I understood, your lease was only a 9-month deal. It sounds like your landlord is being flexible and giving you a few more days, hence the "tell me the exact date." You say we're making a big deal out of this, but you asked for help. 

*IF* you *signed* a nine-month lease and you're attempting to nonchalantly overstay because the owner told you to give him the exact deal you're moving out, the consequences could be severe; definitely worse than finding another shared piso on easypiso or a similar website. The line about everything depending on your job is a load of bologna. If you had to have a job to find a piso in Spain, loads of unemployed people would be in trouble. I'm not sure why you're so certain that your apartment depends on your employment.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

As I said before he wants to know what day (in July) I will be leaving... And I don't like that because I may stay for another month. No offence but when I was at my previous job here I had a contract for a year, and my boss told me that I'd probably have to leave earlier (like 3 months earlier) because there weren't many clients in the summer. So contracts don't mean a whole lot in my book!
Apartment depends on my employment because I live here all by myself, I have no family here or anyone I could possibly count on. I have to find a job ASAP.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> As I said before he wants to know what day (in July) I will be leaving... And I don't like that because I may stay for another month. No offence but when I was at my previous job here I had a contract for a year, and my boss told me that I'd probably have to leave earlier (like 3 months earlier) because there weren't many clients in the summer. So contracts don't mean a whole lot in my book!


They will WHEN he starts eviction proceedings. You really dont seem to grasp that when the contract ends, you HAVE to leave. Where you go isnt his problem. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> As I said before he wants to know what day (in July) I will be leaving... And I don't like that because I may stay for another month. No offence but when I was at my previous job here I had a contract for a year, and my boss told me that I'd probably have to leave earlier (like 3 months earlier) because there weren't many clients in the summer. So contracts don't mean a whole lot in my book!
> Apartment depends on my employment because I live here all by myself, I have no family here or anyone I could possibly count on. I have to find a job ASAP.


are you able to pay your rent in this apartment?

If I were you I'd use that money & any savings you have to move NOW & just move on with your life


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

The only reason I said 'he wants me to leave' was because he keeps bugging me about the exact day next month and I don't know that yet. I still have one more month to go! Let's just drop this ok. My real problem is that *I am looking for a new job * and I don't know if I'll be able to find one. 
To the previous poster: Yes, I am able to pay the rent for the next 2 months.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> The only reason I said 'he wants me to leave' was because he keeps bugging me about the exact day next month and I don't know that yet. I still have one more month to go! Let's just drop this ok. My real problem is that *I am looking for a new job * and I don't know if I'll be able to find one.



Sadly, you and the rest of the unemployed in Spain right now. Are you able to claim paro for a while??

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

marge777 said:


> As I said before he wants to know what day (in July) I will be leaving... And I don't like that because I may stay for another month. No offence but when I was at my previous job here *I had a contract for a year, and my boss told me that I'd probably have to leave earlier (like 3 months earlier) *because there weren't many clients in the summer. So contracts don't mean a whole lot in my book!
> Apartment depends on my employment because I live here all by myself, I have no family here or anyone I could possibly count on. I have to find a job ASAP.


Eh? You told us you quit. 

:frusty:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Many academies close or half close during the summer, after all there is such a thing as an academic year. If you get another job you must check that out and not assume that you'll have guaranteed work from September - September.
There is quite a lot of English teaching work over the summer on camps and maybe intensive courses, but the interviews start around Easter. They are not that well paid, but may well lead to a full time position in Sept/ Oct. The ones that are still asking for people now are usually ones that have had some problems, so check out exactly what you have to do and when before you start.
When you sign the contract on a rental again find out exactly what you're signing and be prepared for the landlord to change his mind about anything else that's not written down and signed - he's entitled to and legally doesn't owe you anything on any promise that he's made.
As it's obvious (if we now have the complete story) that he doesn't want you to stay and you have money to rent another place you'd be foolish IMO to stay. You'll come back one day and find the locks changed.
My advice, which you did ask for after all, is 
1. Abide by what you said you would do when you signed the contract ie get out of the flat
2. Be a lot more careful about what you sign
3. Be a lot more organised about "life" (flats, jobs, contracts etc) 
4. DO something about looking for work and a place to live
5. Tell the whole story when you're asking for people's advice


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Eh? You told us you quit.
> 
> :frusty:


Sorry but you have no idea why I quit in the first place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Sorry but you have no idea why I quit in the first place.


As Pesky said, you asked for help and advice - it's hard to give either when we get half a story. 
Learn from this experience - never quit a job until you have another one

Why did you quit?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

marge777 said:


> Sorry but you have no idea why I quit in the first place.












Smells like a







anyway. Asking for help, but then "You don't know my lyf!"-ing!? 

Nothing productive is going to happen in this thread. I'm out. :bolt:

Edit: Xabia, sorry for the txtspk. I just felt it was pertinent for this thread!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> Smells like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chill!! I suspect that we may never be able to answer this to the OPs satisfaction, but we have given advice that is pertinent, useful and correct - eventho its perhaps not what the OP wanted to hear.

The answer to the dilemma???? Well there isnt one. At the moment sadly, this thread should act as a warning for those who think moving to Spain and "living happily everafter" is easy. It is extremely difficult. Spain is a harsh country and has mass unemployment

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Smells like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more posts from me either.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow... are you quick to judge or what!

Yes, I did ask for advice. I need advice finding a new job, that's it! I know it's hard but I shall never give up. I'll just keep looking & looking until something finally comes up.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Wow... are you quick to judge or what!
> 
> Yes, I did ask for advice. I need advice finding a new job, that's it! I know it's hard but I shall never give up. I'll just keep looking & looking until something finally comes up.




No, we are NOT quick to judge.

You came on here complaining of being 'kicked out' by your landlord when later on we discover that the rental agreement has just ended!

You mentioned you 'quit' your job but we later discovered that you had been let go by your employer!

Because the story seemed to change over the course of the discussion, and because all the advice given seems to be ignored, many posters feel disinclined to help any further.

Personally, I feel this should be a lesson learned - don't quit a job before you have another to go to. Don't sign a rental agreement for 9 months if you are surprised that you have to leave when the 9 months are up.

I hope you find a job (and new accommodation) soon.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> No, we are NOT quick to judge.
> 
> You came on here complaining of being 'kicked out' by your landlord when later on we discover that the rental agreement has just ended!
> 
> ...


Ok 1., I was NOT let go by my employer. What part of 'I quit' didn't you get?!
And 2. I was NOT kicked out by my landlord!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Ok 1., I was NOT let go by my employer. What part of 'I quit' didn't you get?!
> And 2. I was NOT kicked out by my landlord!!


but you said he was kicking you out & you were scared & in tears


how to find a job....

difficult this time of year - look on the various ESL websites - google for them there are tons

it has been suggested that you try the many English language camps - try it

beyond that I doubt anyone can help any further - & don't forget that you are up against native speakers


where are you from btw?


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but you said he was kicking you out & you were scared & in tears
> 
> 
> how to find a job....
> ...


I still am in tears tbh. I am generally a well-rounded person always smiling & being nice but the people in this city, my employer in particular, have taken an advantage of me. I've been through hell & *nobody* should go through this. That's why I quit. Didn't want to work illegally anyway. I'll do my best to find another job -- camp, academy, etc. If I find something that suits me, I'll stay; if not, then it wasn't meant to be. I'll pack my bags and leave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I still am in tears tbh. I am generally a well-rounded person always smiling & being nice but the people in this city, my employer in particular, have taken an advantage of me. I've been through hell & *nobody* should go through this. That's why I quit. Didn't want to work illegally anyway. I'll do my best to find another job -- camp, academy, etc. If I find something that suits me, I'll stay; if not, then it wasn't meant to be. I'll pack my bags and leave.


that will probably be the only solution

you seem to be avoiding the 'where are you from?' question

is that part of the problem? Do you have permission to work? You mention working illegally


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, because I don't want to reveal a whole lot about myself. I'm from the EU.

I wish I could meet more foreigners in this city! And I definitely wish I had someone to talk to.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

After reading through this thread I now have a headache:help:


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe knowing where you are from might sway possible employers who are reading this post to consider employing you.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think so. As I said before I am not from an English speaking country.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

What difference would it make anyway?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> What difference would it make anyway?


simply because people from some countries have a better reputation for the ability to speak English than others & it could give a potential employer some idea if an interview was worth pursuing

also some accents work better than others - & that even goes for native English speakers!

the academy I worked for wouldn't employ an English teacher with a strong Scouse or Newcastle accent, for example!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

After 2 weeks of searching & sending CVs, I have completely lost hope in everything. It's more than obvious that I have to leave. I can't afford to live here without a full time job. Impossible.
I need a job even if it's from September. I need to do something!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> After 2 weeks of searching & sending CVs, I have completely lost hope in everything. It's more than obvious that I have to leave. I can't afford to live here without a full time job. Impossible.
> I need a job even if it's from September. I need to do something!!!


Sadly, this exactly why we tell people not to move to Spain without securing a job first! There is mass unemployment.

Jo xxx


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

marge777 said:


> What difference would it make anyway?


Where you are from could make a difference. Depending on your native language, you may be able to teach your own language as well as English. I know, for example, some schools advertise for German and French speakers so depending on your native language you could be an attractive proposition for some academies if you can teach English and also teach your native language (providing it is one of the languages in demand)


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry, my first language is not in demand... Besides I've never 'studied' my own language so I have no idea how to teach it, it is difficult to say the least!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Sorry, my first language is not in demand... Besides I've never 'studied' my own language so I have no idea how to teach it, it is difficult to say the least!


you're not really helping us to help you here, are you?


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you're not really helping us to help you here, are you?


I don't mean to sound rude or anything, I just don't see why everyone keeps asking the same question over & over again. I speak English. I teach English. Period. I have the education needed. I had secured the job before I arrived in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> I don't mean to sound rude or anything, I just don't see why everyone keeps asking the same question over & over again. I speak English. I teach English. Period. I have the education needed. I had secured the job before I arrived in Spain.



Moving forward, you now dont have a job and you are in a country with very high unemployment and a lot of British nationals who, rightly or wrongly are going to have the benefit of English being their first language, so maybe considered more favourably.

All you can do is hunt. Read adverts, knock on doors, surf the net, ask around..... But if you dont find anything, you will have to make your way home, regroup and try again when things pick up?!

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

jojo said:


> Moving forward, you now dont have a job and you are in a country with very high unemployment and a lot of British nationals who, rightly or wrongly are going to have the benefit of English being their first language, so maybe considered more favourably.
> 
> All you can do is hunt. Read adverts, knock on doors, surf the net, ask around..... But if you dont find anything, you will have to make your way home, regroup and try again when things pick up?!
> 
> Jo xxx


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I would also suggest that you brainstorm your skill set and your location.

Language teaching can be great (I qualified in 2 European languages as well as my native English, and did it for 10 years or more before looking for another profession) but I had to recognise that I would always lose out when seeking to broaden my experiences to a native speaker if one was available. That's life.
When I left teaching though, I had to adapt my skill set to new circumstances outside the classroom and if a classroom opportunity did come along grab it if only for a few weeks, and perhaps be an itinerant worker with the working week spent away from home . 
As a start to brainstorming:
Try an internet search for online teaching, location irrelevant.
Volunteer programs? Keeps the skill set up and may provide accommodation too.
Tour guide for ??
Translation into your native language? Your work will not be as well paid if it is anything else since nuances are really difficult for anyone e.g. you used Gee this comes from "Gee up"(words spoken to a horse), you also used Geez- is not an extension of this, it does not exist. You did not use Jeez- which is a shortened form of Jesus! and therefore swearing and blasphemy. The last two sound the same though. 
Admin assistant?
Hotel Porter?
Waiter?
Research?
Summer language camps? Somebody might throw in the towel or not show up. Again, accommodation likely to be provided.

Once you have identified the acceptable and possible, start to widen your searches, and then accept the inevitable and pack to leave your flat. The landlord may not be planning on having anybody there , but he may well wish to repair and refresh ready for a new tenant. You are not now his customer so he does not have to explain his thought processes.
As you can't get a new let, look for something else e.g. flat share, hostel, monastery, tent, caravan, camper van, boat,in which to stay over the heat of the summer.
Consider moving a) on to a wild camping location b) north into France where the non-coastal sites are really cheap at about 8 euros a night even over the high season. 
As you have had an address and are moving out you should be able to redirect your post to a post office mailbox for a chosen period without difficulty, just euros.
Hope that helps.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> I would also suggest that you brainstorm your skill set and your location.
> 
> Language teaching can be great (I qualified in 2 European languages as well as my native English, and did it for 10 years or more before looking for another profession) but I had to recognise that I would always lose out when seeking to broaden my experiences to a native speaker if one was available. That's life.
> When I left teaching though, I had to adapt my skill set to new circumstances outside the classroom and if a classroom opportunity did come along grab it if only for a few weeks, and perhaps be an itinerant worker with the working week spent away from home .
> ...


I just want to live abroad and travel as much as possible. And right now a teaching job is the only job I could get here. Is that too much to ask?
Oh, and I only rent one room here (3-bedroom apartment), no way I could afford to rent the whole apartment!!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

marge777 said:


> I just want to live abroad and travel as much as possible. And right now a teaching job is the only job I could get here.* Is that too much to ask?*
> Oh, and I only rent one room here (3-bedroom apartment), no way I could afford to rent the whole apartment!!


Hi - I've highlighted, here, the part of your post which surprises me the most..! The reality is ( as other members have already pointed out) that Spain is *still *in the grip of an appalling economic crisis - as is most of the rest of Europe!!! 

Spain's native young people are, currently, suffering levels of unemployment even higher than those of Spanish adults (almost 50% in Cádiz), which is why they are increasingly described as 'the* LOST *generation'..! 
As a result, several of my own younger Spanish friends (aged between 25 and 40) have been unable to find jobs of any kind during the past two or three years, regardless of their professional qualifications and previous work experience ( they include two doctors, a hospital consultant, nurses, an economist, two journalists, several teachers, former small business owners and regional Govt. employees)..! 

Some of those listed above have already had to leave their country to work in mine (England), albeit at a menial level (in pubs and cafés), so definitely not in their chosen fields. Obviously, an ability to speak some English has proved necessary for these 'fortunate' few! Others, because of family responsibilities (or for fear of losing their _place_ in some, as yet, unidentified provincial/local Govt._ jobs' queue_, have remained at home, sharing whatever income and resources their relatives can contribute to the collective pot! The most that comes their way, usually through family contacts, will be a few days' casual work in the black economy...

I worry ( as do they) that my friends appear to be stranded in adolescent_ limbo-land_, with virtually no discernible opportunity to become economically viable adults - having careers, homes and families of their own! When Spain's economy improves sufficiently to enable higher employment levels, I'm concerned that employers might well prefer to take on recently qualified graduates - rather than those who, through no fault of their own, will have significant '_employment experience_' gaps in their CV's! 

So - back to your rather plaintive question; ''_ And right now a teaching job is the only job I could get here. Is that too much to ask?'' _

I'm afraid that, in the circumstances I've outlined above, Spain can hardly be expected to provide job opportunities, generally, for non-native young workers! Your question seems to imply a feeling of entitlement - which can lead only to bitter disappointment, on your part! On the other hand, if you follow all of the steps suggested by others, here, you might just be lucky in finding some work and a new place in which to live..! 

I wish you all the very best - but you'll have to pull out all of the stops!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

marge777 said:


> I still am in tears tbh. I am generally a well-rounded person always smiling & being nice but the people in this city, my employer in particular, have taken an advantage of me. I've been through hell & *nobody* should go through this. That's why I quit. Didn't want to work illegally anyway. I'll do my best to find another job -- camp, academy, etc. If I find something that suits me, I'll stay; if not, then it wasn't meant to be. I'll pack my bags and leave.


I'm sorry for your plight but you are not 'going through hell'.
Going through hell is when you have no income, no roof over your head because you can't pay a mortgage and you and your children face beingput on the streets. That is a fate dreaded by very many Spanish families.

I understand thatyou want to travel, see the world, especially as I'm guessing that you are from one of the newer post- Communist EU member states. Why you don't want to reveal your nationality mystifies me- after all, it can't be kept secret from any employer, can it...

Your command of spoken and written English is very good but not being a native speaker is a problem, even thoughyour English is far superior to that of many native speakers. But native speakers are in demand - I am a former teacher of foreign languages not looking for work but I've had job offers from local language schools.

My advice would be to widen your job search to include not only teaching situations but also the hospitality and tourism industry. You say you speak another language other than English...if it is German or French that would be a useful addition to your skill set.

Another piece of advice you might not like would be to help those who try to help you by giving a straightforward and clear account of your situation. It would also help ifyoumoderated your sense of entitlement. Living and working abroad is not a human right, especially in a country with almost seven million unemployed, many of whom know only too well what 'hell' is really like.


----------

